# Pic's of DIY sliding glass top



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

What an awesome idea


----------



## adamhaulena (Oct 4, 2006)

How much did it cost altogether? You could have probably saved a few dollars by skipping the AGA handles and sticking on some self-adhesive coat hooks, or something of that sort.

Adam


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

adamhaulena said:


> How much did it cost altogether? You could have probably saved a few dollars by skipping the AGA handles and sticking on some self-adhesive coat hooks, or something of that sort.
> 
> Adam


The outside corner moulding was around $2.00, the glass and cost of cutting/polishing the edges was about $15.00. The handles were free when I bartered some cuttings at a LFS.

Tommy


----------



## sunmiztres (Mar 20, 2006)

i'm just curious why you went with 3/16 glass for a lid? You could probably have saved quite a bit of money and used 1/8. I use 1/8 and never had them brake on me. Looks real nice. you did a great job.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

sunmiztres said:


> i'm just curious why you went with 3/16 glass for a lid? You could probably have saved quite a bit of money and used 1/4 and even 1/8. I use 1/8 and never had them brake on me. Looks real nice. you did a great job.


1/4" is too thick to fit into the channel on the corner moulding and none of the glass companies I went to would make a 36" piece in 1/8" due to strength issues. _Lowe's_ would have done it, but didn't have big enough 1/8" glass. Besides, 3/16" is what came on every 36" or wider tank I ever had.

Tommy


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

The DIY is definitely better than the one you had. I've been thinking about not going topless in the winter to cut down on my water loss. This would work with my light setup.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Great job and good idea..


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow, sounds like a lot for the glass!


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

hmmm could i use the glass that comes with the all-glass versa-top ? or will the gap in the middle where the plastic thing goes become an issue ?


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

You realize that taking the black plastic center strip off AGA glass tops is the same, just lift and slide, lift and slide.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

dufus said:


> You realize that taking the black plastic center strip off AGA glass tops is the same, just lift and slide, lift and slide.



It's close, but not the same. There's a decent sized gap if you use the stock glass. Mine overlaps by at least 1/4". Believe it or not, it really helps to keep evaporation down.

Tommy


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

I don't like 1/8" glass. I broke a piece of it just yesterday when I was scrubbing mineral deposits off of it. I ought to stop by the glass shop today and see if they have any 3/16" scrap they'd give me.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

If you're comfortable with it, could you give me an idea of how much the glass and cutting cost you?


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Look back 11 posts in the thread. . Just kidding. The glass cost me $15.00 for the cutting & edge polishing.

Tommy


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

At that price, you could just go to Petsmart and buy it. They have glass tops on sale right now. I got glass tops for my 20 Tall last week for $8 per set.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

gmccreedy said:


> At that price, you could just go to Petsmart and buy it. They have glass tops on sale right now. I got glass tops for my 20 Tall last week for $8 per set.


No doubt, but they're nowhere near as convienient nor do they close up the top as well.

Tommy


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

LS6 Tommy said:


> No doubt, but they're nowhere near as convienient nor do they close up the top as well.
> 
> Tommy


How do you figure? They are just fine. I took the "flip thing" off, and put the sliders in the same as you and it functions perfectly.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

ahhh very nice, I could definitely use this on my tank.. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Hmmm, I was at HD today and they said they wouldn't cut glass for me. Maybe I should try Lowe's? Yet another reason I dislike HD.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

fishscale said:


> Hmmm, I was at HD today and they said they wouldn't cut glass for me. Maybe I should try Lowe's? Yet another reason I dislike HD.


HD doesnt cut glass period lol.. I went to 2 different ones and no luck. I heard some lowes cuts glass but that could also be depending on state. I would try local glass shops, they might do it cheaper. 

I need to get on this and build one for myself.. weekend project here i come


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Tommy could you do me a favor and take a close up photo of the corners. 
Thanks


----------

